# my molly fry growing up - week by week log



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

watch my molly fry as they grow up from birth to almost adult size, ready to be moved to the community tank
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjC1MMo3vgE


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice video!


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------

